# i would never get a?



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

Do any type of exotic* animals creep you out if so what is it and why?


*snake,lizerd,amphibian,invert,shelled


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

Spiders! *shudder* they creep me out so much.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

frogs i would never have. i dnt like spiders much but would still keep a rosea if the other half was with me 2 help me get used 2 it. he loves them


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I would never have a:

Centipede - They make me nervous
Tortoise/Turtle/Terrapin - I just don't have any interest in them.


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

lizards..... *shudders*.. i can look.. but cant touch.. maybe id go for a chameleon (lizard species I know) but they are fascinating.. 

I can do spiders, but not scorpions or centipedes... or beetles either for that matter... (ewwwww)

interesting tho.. cos I have snakes but cant take Lizards.. :hmm:

wonder what other ppl can take but cant do a similar species.. or even the same species just another type.. like ppl who like boas big time.. but hate... corns.. :lol2:


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

false water cobras i think i could deal with butnot a king cobra  think that gies without saying really..i dont want to die


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Corns. I don't hate them (that would be stupid), they just do nothing for me.

Can't see the attraction in crabs either. They're selling well though.


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm with Ssthisto on this one...

Wouldn't keep a centipede...

Not a lover of spiders either...although I'd have a smaller tarantula...Just no proper spider looking spiders...Lol...

Huntman types etc...

I'd try pretty much anything else...but to be honest I wouldn't really want to get a lizard (other than a bosc etc) or terrapin, tarantula, etc as they don't do much for me...


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Like all reps although not interested in DWA at the moment having said that would like a caiman at some point!
Don’t really like spiders not really sure why just don't but do like scorpions


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

green tree pythons and any pythons with all those hole things in the front of there face. i really dunno why but it gives the willys

its something about the holes and it just i dunno creeps me out


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

any invert full stop - they make my skin crawl and would have to lock their boxes/cages with about 20 locks to make sure nothing got out if I ever had anything like that lol I am such a baby - wouldnt own a snake either - I like em and can hold them but couldnt own them - too afraid of being bitten!!! I cant feed anything dead mine or rats either so would be a rubbish snake owner anyhow lol!!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Centipedes. Too mental.

Those types of frogs that lay eggs which they then carry around IN HOLES IN THE SKIN on their back 

Edit: and giant velvet mites.
Maybe if I saw them in real life I might change my mind but to me they just look like big fuzzy ticks.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

wouldnt keep any lizard, just dont have the interest in them tbh


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Centipedes. Too mental.
> 
> Those types of frogs that lay eggs which they then carry around IN HOLES IN THE SKIN on their back


then they like burst out of there back when there old enough. yeah thats another thing that freaks me out.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Preying mantis!....They make me shudder!


----------



## CharlieT247 (Jul 27, 2008)

Will never ever ever allow any type of creepy crawlie into the house ie. spiders, scorpions, beetles, and the live crickets etc is the only thing stopping me from getting into lizards :blush:....no point in a chameleon or beardie if I cant feed it! :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hognose, I love snakes but cant see y people like these, only snake I wouldnt get


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

really small snakes that i can't see properly cuz i get scared of squashing them (i posted this in the wrong thread and i can't delete it!)


----------



## miss-attitude (Jun 13, 2008)

*scorpions*

ARGHHHHHHHHH!!!!! i am petrified of em.
i adore tarantulas and i have one 3 months i have had it and its just popped a sac!!! but scorpions nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Frogs are a big NO NO lol


----------



## boahouseuk (Oct 7, 2008)

cat. i hate cats. i would bever have a cat. they smell.#

as for reptiles i would never get a king or milk snake. i can't handle stuff that eats eachother.


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd have a bash at anything though i'd be very cautious of any DWA rep (excpet caimen because they aren't venemous =D), i love most inverts and i will eventually get a centepede though they have such a bad reputation im gonna wait a long while before taking the plunge.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

spiders for some reason i dont mind little ones but the big ones scare the :censor: out of me

also i dont like the look of cockroashes


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

lizards! alot of time. if i had it i would lol


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Cant have anything with more than 4 legs they are just creepy.....4 legs and no legs fine, but spiders and centipedes etc just make me shudder! 
Althugh I can handle locusts and crix etc for my lizards if I see a spider run across the floor at home I scream!?


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

I kinda started this so i thaught i would enligthe you all 

invert's becaus thay creep me out snake i don't mind them but still i can't relly see me wth a pet snake oh yeah and moniters because of the way thay hunt I dn't know how i could give them a better life then how thay live in the wiled


----------



## Labtechlesley (Apr 21, 2008)

Michelle G said:


> Cant have anything with more than 4 legs they are just creepy.....4 legs and no legs fine, but spiders and centipedes etc just make me shudder!
> Althugh I can handle locusts and crix etc for my lizards if I see a spider run across the floor at home I scream!?


 
I'm with you on that one! Spiders I really struggle with. I can watch the spiders in the garden for ages, I can catch them in the house (with glass and postcard) to put outside but actually keep one oooohhhh nooooooo!!As for centipedes, coackroaches or anything with lots of legs (or armsor whatever) no chance


----------



## Cherry.Chops (Oct 8, 2008)

humm. centipede, cockroach, any small lizard (dont do anything for me) i probs wouldnt get a scorpian either. there is just something unnatural about it!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

i would never get a nile monitor ar green anaconda dwa and big species im fine with but they just freak me out aggresive as hell and nasty eveil looking


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

i dont mind spiders, snakes, lizards, livefoods, but i am freaked out by ants (i had them all over me as a kid and now im scared to death) and BIRDS!!!! _*shudders*_ a budgie flapping around a living room is my idea of hell... so scary!!!


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

i wouldnt keep a spider as they scare me so i wouldnt be able to give it the propper care.
apart from that i dont hate anything but must admit some things i just dont see the attraction in them ,some things are just down to personal taste


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol ok but why do we need to know this :lolsign:


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

any snake!!!--- they have this addiction you cant shake!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

seriously now i have no interest in inverts


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Mantids don't do anything for me Im afraid. I can see the attraction to others, But personally. Just an insect like any other, Food.


----------



## dooglefluff (Oct 5, 2008)

I have Hissing Cockroaches which i love but really don't like bugs with wings (apart from ladybirds of course)

Spiders fasinate me and i don't have a problem with the ones wandering round the house but not sure i'd have one of the big hairy fat ones or scorpions, they scare me lol

x


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

Cornsnakes or any other piece of string style snake

Centipedes

Cockroaches (why is that a pet?)

Lizards of any kind (not because i dislike them, just dont want one is all)

DWA critters of any kind - i prefer my animals to find it hard to kill me

Children.. they are a very exotic breed if you ask me and i really couldnt be doing with keeping any of those, too high maintenance!


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

Michelle G said:


> if I see a spider run across the floor at home I scream!?


Funny thing, my GF and my mate are the same but 2 years ago we've bought for my mates bday a tarantula to take a piss. now he have 6 spiders and he's happy with it 

I'm planing to buy one for my GF... she have proper arachnofobia and that might be a cure 

but I wont ever pet turtles, centipedes, roaches (thats just livefood for my reptiles ) and even if I will afford - komodo dragon ... amazing and interesting but i won't be risking my life to show off


----------



## kierancbr600 (Oct 6, 2008)

chameleons i dont dislike them they are very interesting but they have weird feet/hands and those creepy eyes looking everywhere at once:lol2:

and for all you spiders lvers here is my five year old daughter with my chile:flrt:


----------



## Strangelybrown (Sep 25, 2008)

That child is way braver than me. I would be running out of the house screaming like a girl if someone tried to take a tarantula or any spider over 1cm long around me.
Inverts just make me shudder, and ive just never had any interest in lizards.


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

giant african land snails...even if they didn't scare the :censor: out of me, i just cant see the point?

feel free to enlighten me!


----------



## RyKate (Jul 6, 2008)

Agree with Mechelle, too many legs, too much anxiety!!! Snakes also, uuugghhh!!! Anything endangered also. But everyones' different, we all have our preferences! Vive la difference!!!!


----------



## ilovepythons (Aug 2, 2008)

anything slimy (like snails) or anything with more than 4 legs eeeeeeewww!!


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> Hognose, I love snakes but cant see y people like these, only snake I wouldnt get


Why not?? they are lovely little things, active and just a hint of an attitude. :lol2:










But then I shudder at centipedes, and frogs hold no interest for me.

I was the same with roaches until we got our breeding colony, ccan handle them no bother now. :2thumb:


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

i will NEVER EVER get a centipede - i'd be too scared in my own home lmao!

i didn't think i'd get a tarantula, but after handling a friend's chile rose, i really want one. but my mum wont let me =/ lol


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Our 8 YO has a Chillie Rose, saved up for it and the viv too, how could we refuse???


Just after shed.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

i know they're beautiful, but my damn mum's arachnophobic =/ lol


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

spiders for me. funny Ill walk strate up to a 12f burm but a spider would freak me out!


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

i hate spiders, but now really like tarantulas lol. they're bigger, bulkier - slower. true spiders are just...argh!


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

I HATE anything that flies! then I opened up my waxworm tub and OMG a moth flew out (I had recuring nightmares as a child about moths so no more waxworms)
If the OH finds out I'm scared of something he ALWAYS gets it as a pet, so now I have a Scorpian and a spider, and a frog but there not as bad as I thought, just boring ***yawn***


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

i would never get a hot snake...........yeah they might be pretty, but you cant really handle them like you can anything else..........plus they might kill you


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

Snails.. they just make me feel sick.. 
Centipedes or Millipedes do the same.. 

Dont have a problem with anything else really.. 
Oooh I hate crickets and locusts and things with wings.. moths and butterflies.. daddylonglegs....:eek4:
run away run away!!


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

spiders, they scare the s**t out of me !!!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Axalotls, they look like dead foetuses. Neither would I keep another monitor, far to intelligent to keep in a box


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

GALS, boring as hell. 

Giant centipedes, creepy


----------



## lynettethebabe (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd never get a spider  whenever i go to shop if they have them i just freeze and freak out!. My boyfriend wants to get one to help me overcome my fear but it aint happening, no way!


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

i wouldnt get any turtle of tortoise just because they dont interest me atall.


----------

